

Elevator hack (2005) - chaosmachine
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2005/10/17/051017ta_talk_paumgarten

======
DanBC
That reminded me of some of my favourite YouTube channels -

(<http://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainElevator42189>)
(<http://www.youtube.com/user/gluse>)

Just very many videos of people using elevators.

